# Who makes the best vacuum sealer need to buy



## dave17a (Feb 21, 2013)

Wonderin who on the forum has had the best luck and longevity of foodsavers. Gonna invest and need some good advice.

                                                       Thanks, Dave


----------



## linguica (Feb 21, 2013)

I just bought this one and wouldn't trade it for any other.

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-140-876140.htm


----------



## doctord1955 (Feb 21, 2013)

Have had Gamesaver deluxe for 5 yrs!  only problem has been seals go bad everyonce in awhile!  works great


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Mar 7, 2013)

I also have a Game Saver. doctord 1955thanks for the heads up on the seals. I will order up a extrar set to have on hand.


----------



## venture (Mar 7, 2013)

Depends on how you plan to use it?

For heavy and constant use go to Lisa and get a professional unit.

For occasional and lighter use, think about lower priced units.

Then go to Lisa for bags that won't bankrupt you!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jarhead (Mar 11, 2013)

Next deer season, I gonna get the VacMaster VP112 Chamber Vac from Lisa.

The bags are sooo much cheaper and IMO, it does a much better job of sealing.


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Mar 11, 2013)

With the Food Saver. I freeze the item first.

Freeze meat then run cold water over it to glaze/seal to prevent freezer burn.

I will purchase the next batch of bags from Lisa.

When the food Saver wears out I will Purchase a VacMaster.


----------



## spec (Mar 12, 2013)

In my opinion DON'T BUY FOODSAVER V2222 Junk...JUNK...*JUNK I have an industrial Vac master compartment sealer*, I can't remember the model # but it would take a 16" x 20" bag in it... It's down waiting for a new lid...It's  older, 5 years...And after about 1000 to 1500 cycles the lid didn't stay up anymore you had to hold the lid up while trying to get the bags in and it has a poor seal...I ended up making a seal out of food grade sealant then it was fine in the seal department...But the strut that holds up the lid is way too small for the weight of the lid...other than that Bags are cheap...but your buying them by the case of 1500 or more

Right now I have to run to walmartion land to replace the JUNK V2222 And ordering the pro140 from Lisa as my back up till I can afford to fix my big one...

I'm just between a rock and a hardspot...I have 46# of Bacon that needs to get bagged up and shipped out


----------

